# wondering...is it in poor taste to let maganese glass turn purple?



## moodorf (Apr 25, 2022)

I really love the shades of purple this glass can turn, but I read some articles online saying that this type of glass turning purple from sun exposure is technically _damaging _it. Also, apparently some people are...intentionally irradiating it artificially? I was just wondering people's opinions on this. I kind of want my glass to turn purple, but not that garish shade I see in some pictures (I'm assuming this is the irradiated variety?)


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 25, 2022)

It is a process that can be reversed with high temps like a kiln.  
I for one don't support the artificial enhancement of the color, but there are a lot of folks that like these irradiated bottles.  Natural enhancement from exposure to the sun over a long period of time will give an attractive amethyst tint to the glass (SCA sun colored amethyst).  I don't mind that.  It's the dark purple that is unnatural, so I personally frown on that practice.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2022)

If it's all natural I don't mind it & have found Glass in Dumps like this But I & I think most People don't like the darker artificially irradiated Glass. LEON.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 26, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> It is a process that can be reversed with high temps like a kiln.


Hi UncleBruce, have you done this or met anyone who did?


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 26, 2022)

Generally in the community the artificial coloring of the glass using irradiation (often food treating equipment) is considered a negative, especially when the person is selling the stuff by the gross on Ebay and not telling anyone that it's not original.

Most of us find the gentle SCA of a bottle that sat on the surface for a long time a plus.    But, like with any other hobby on the planet, there are many differing opinions.

Jim G


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 26, 2022)

bottle-o-pop said:


> Hi UncleBruce, have you done this or met anyone who did?


Jim Eifler and company did this using a KILN.  Gradually increasing the temp then letting it cool slowly and it turned the glass back to clear.  There used to be some images on the FOHBC web site.


----------



## moodorf (Apr 26, 2022)

Since we're on the subject, how long of a time frame would it take for this type of glass to turn purple if left in a sunny windowsill? weeks? months? years?


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 26, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Since we're on the subject, how long of a time frame would it take for this type of glass to turn purple if left in a sunny windowsill? weeks? months? years?


Not to be funny, but yes.  It is dependent on the time of exposure and the percentage of manganese in the glass.


----------



## UnderMiner (Apr 26, 2022)

The bottle on the left I found under mud, it was never exposed to sunlight in the 100+ years it was buried, the bottle on the right I found on the surface exposed to alot of sunlight.

I always liked the pink version better because while the clear one was protected in the mud the pink one watched some 120 years pass in full view of the sun, I just always thought knowing that made it more interesting... because it is much more difficult for bottles to survive on the surface as that one did.




The clear bottle in situ on the left while the pink bottle in situ on the right. Both bottles were produced for David Mayer, he was an ex-Confederate soldier who moved to the Bronx, New York to seek his fortune (a reverse Carpet Bagger).

This being said I only prefer pink/purple bottles if they are produced naturally as this color is testament to their survival in the hostile conditions of the surface.


----------



## Strapside (May 4, 2022)

moodorf said:


> I really love the shades of purple this glass can turn, but I read some articles online saying that this type of glass turning purple from sun exposure is technically _damaging _it. Also, apparently some people are...intentionally irradiating it artificially? I was just wondering people's opinions on this. I kind of want my glass to turn purple, but not that garish shade I see in some pictures (I'm assuming this is the irradiated variety?)


It's not for me!


----------



## willong (May 4, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Since we're on the subject, how long of a time frame would it take for this type of glass to turn purple if left in a sunny windowsill? weeks? months? years?


The window glass itself will absorb much of the UV. In the 1960's, it was not uncommon for bottle collectors in sunny locales to array their clear-glass finds on a house roof for maximum exposure. Even at that, I would not expect noticeable results in less than year-order time spans.

I welcome correction and comment from anyone who has had quicker results.


----------



## islamoradamark (May 4, 2022)

i like em  when i find em its all natural


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (May 12, 2022)

I would not expose rare manganese bottles to sunlight. Common ones such as slicks are okay.


----------



## moodorf (May 12, 2022)

Clayton J. Migl said:


> I would not expose rare manganese bottles to sunlight. Common ones such as slicks are okay.


wouldn't dream of it


----------



## Digger 57 (Jun 29, 2022)

moodorf said:


> I really love the shades of purple this glass can turn, but I read some articles online saying that this type of glass turning purple from sun exposure is technically _damaging _it. Also, apparently some people are...intentionally irradiating it artificially? I was just wondering people's opinions on this. I kind of want my glass to turn purple, but not that garish shade I see in some pictures (I'm assuming this is the irradiated variety?)


I like it to. But only when it's done naturally by the sun .the ones done by irradiation look like there fake.


----------



## Digger 57 (Jun 29, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Since we're on the subject, how long of a time frame would it take for this type of glass to turn purple if left in a sunny windowsill? weeks? months? years?


Years


----------



## Digger 57 (Jun 29, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> Years they will start to turn in a couple of weeks. But take years to get dark .


----------



## Strapside (Jun 29, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> I like it to. But only when it's done naturally by the sun .the ones done by irradiation look like there fake.


I  think it's trash and wouldn't touch a piece of it.
MKR


----------

